#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-04
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
<Welshy-Rob__>  Hello. i have tried to open a folder in my home dir and the file browser just closes, i have tried to cd into it but apparently there is no such file, but it shows up when i ls -a ? can anyone help?
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-05
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-06
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-07
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-08
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw&feature=youtu.be
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-09
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> goog night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-10
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2014-03-31
<Aled_> A oes pobol?
